# vi Editor

## timbo2k

Hi,

in der Uni behandeln wir gerade UNIX basics. Unter anderem auch den vi Editor. Ich wollte mich nun zu Hause ein wenig mit vi vertraut machen (bin ich bisher immer rumgekommen) und musste feststellen, dass der vi in dem Grundsystem gar nicht enthalten ist. Wie kann denn sowas sein? Überall wird davon gesprochen, dass man den vi auf jedem System findet aber scheinbar ist dem ja nicht so. Nun wollte ich ihn nachinstallieren aber vi gibts auch gar nicht im Portage sondern nur vim, der ja ein aufgepeppelter vi ist. Ich wollte aber schon gern den orginal vi installieren oder kann man vim auch irgendwie beibringen, dass er sich 1:1 wie vi verhält? Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## flubber

Bedien ihn einfach wie vi  :Very Happy:  .

Übrigens unterliegt jede Software einer gewissen Weiterentwicklung, ich glaube kaum, das der

orginal vi, in seiner Urform, noch existent ist.

Flubber

----------

## pablo_supertux

vim verhält sich nicht 1:1 zu vi, da vi nur die Basis von vim ist. Ich fürchte, dass du vi alleine, also das originale, nicht mehr finden wirst, weil es besser Entwicklungen davon gibt, in meinem System ist /usr/bin/vi nur ein Symlink zu  /usr/bin/vim.

Du kannst aber vim so schalten, dass er sich wie vi verhält (das ist aber nicht als default gesetzt). Öffne vim und gib als Befehl:

:set compatible

dann hast du ein vi

edit: sorry, typo! Es ist compatible

----------

## timbo2k

Hi, das ist doch schonmal ne gute Möglichkeit mit dem :set compatible.

[Edit]Es muss ":set compatible" heißen oder?[/Edit]

Vielen Dank, TimLast edited by timbo2k on Sun Apr 03, 2005 10:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyqil

Klar gibt's den noch, letztes Update letzte Woche: http://ex-vi.sourceforge.net/ oder http://freshmeat.net/projects/vi/ aber mit :set nocompatible bist Du wohl besser bedient. Mach doch mal ":help vi_diff" im vim.

Edit: Ach ja, das der bei Gentoo nicht standardmäßig dabei ist, war schon Ursache einiger Diskussionen, das Problem hat fünf Buchstaben...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Edit: Ach ja, das der bei Gentoo nicht standardmäßig dabei ist, war schon Ursache einiger Diskussionen, das Problem hat fünf Buchstaben... 

 

sorry, draus werde ich nicht schlau. Verräst du auch, welche die 5 Buchstaben sind?

----------

## psyqil

A, C, E, M und S?  :Razz: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Aber das ist nicht die richtige Reihenfolge, oder?

----------

## calvin-gr

E-M-A-C-S?

----------

## psyqil

Ähhh, nein?

Edit: ^ an Pablo, calvin-gr hat natürlich recht...

----------

## pablo_supertux

EMACS ... ich dachte eher an ACME (von den Looney Toons)aber da hätte ein S gefehlt.

Tja, heute ist nicht mein Tag...

edit: trotzdem sehe ich nicht, was emacs mit vi zu tun haben, bzw. warum vi wegen emacs nicht im Portage ist.

----------

## Anarcho

Der VIM gehört bei mir zu den ersten Sachen die ich emerge bei ner Installation. Ist meist schon vor dem Kernel drauf...*g*

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Der VIM gehört bei mir zu den ersten Sachen die ich emerge bei ner Installation. Ist meist schon vor dem Kernel drauf...*g*

 

dito, das tue ich auch. Früher habe ich nur nano/pico benutzt, heute nur vim.

----------

## Anarcho

Bei meinen ersten geh-versuchen mit dem VI war ich schon sehr froh das nano auch drauf war...

Aber wenn man sich einmal in den VI eingearbeitet hat, will man den nicht mehr missen!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber wenn man sich einmal in den VI eingearbeitet hat, will man den nicht mehr missen!

 

ja, so ist es. vimtutor hat mich "bekehrt".

----------

## calvin-gr

IMHO ist vi(m) der beste editor überhaupt...

(gewiss, man braucht ein bisschen um sich einzugewöhnen, aber dann ist er unschlagbar)

ich finde es schade, dass nicht er sondern nano (welcher nun wirklich nicht sehr toll ist) standardmäsig installiert ist. deshalb gehört er auch bei mir zu den ersten dingen die ich installiere.

----------

## Lenz

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> trotzdem sehe ich nicht, was emacs mit vi zu tun haben, bzw. warum vi wegen emacs nicht im Portage ist 

 

Das ist ja nicht der Fall. vi ist nicht in Portage, weil vim in Porage ist und vi keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber vim hat. Die ursprüngliche Diskussion ging AFAIK um die Live-CD. Würde man da ein vim drauf tun, müsste man - um den EMACS-Anhängern gerecht zu werden - auch ein EMACS mit drauf tun. Daher ist da jetzt ein nano drauf, da kann keiner flamen ^^.

Ich verwende wegen Reiser4-Support ohnehin die inoffizielle Reiser4-Live-CD und da ist ein vim drauf.  :Smile:  Mit nano kann ich nicht so gut arbeiten.

----------

## l3u

Also, ich benutz ja auch immer VIM. Aber der original-VI ist ein kleines bißchen was für ... Freaks? Ich mein, VIM verhält sich genauso, nur daß er einen halt z.B. netterweise darüber informiert, in welchem Modus man sich gerade befindet oder den Visual Mode hat. Wenn du den original VI haben willst, dann installier mal Debian Woody ;-)

... und nano ist echt scheiße ;-)

----------

## gordon001

<einklink>

was war da oben jetzt gemeint ? ACME oder EMACS?

dass es eine art glaubenskrieg zwischen EMACS (shortcut-finger-knoten-syndrom) 

und vi, bzw vim usern gibt, ist mir bekannt, aber was hat ACME damit zu tun. und btw, 

weiss jemand wofuer das steht ?

</einklink>

----------

## Deever

Das Vorhandensein von vi wird von Standards gefordert und ist nur einer der Verstösse von Gentoo gegen geltende Regeln und somit ein Grund zur Ausscheidung.

nano wurde nur deshalb zum "Standard" auserkoren, damit Gentoo auch von all den "Linux ist kewl !!11+"-Lusern und anderen Pfuschern installiert werden kann!

 *gordon001 wrote:*   

> EMACS (shortcut-finger-knoten-syndrom)

 Eight Megabyte Almost Continously Swapping.

SCNR && Gruß,

/dev

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *gordon001 wrote:*   

>  aber was hat ACME damit zu tun. und btw, 
> 
> 

 

Mann, das war ein Witz von mir, noch nie Loony Toons und Willy E. Coyote gesehen?

----------

## moe

Wer der Meinung ist vi(m), emacs, oowriter oder sonstwas als Editor zu benutzen, kann das doch tun. Und das auf der livecd nur ein kleiner Editor ohne grossartige Abhängigkeiten drauf ist, ist doch auch verständlich. 

vim beispielsweise gibts mit X-Unterstützung, die bestimmt auch ein Grossteil der Leute die vim installieren auch haben möchten, auf der livecd ist aber kein X drauf, also würden eh fast alle vim nach der Installation neukompilieren. Und wer nun mit nano gar nich klar kommt, kann ja von Knoppix aus installieren und kwrite als Editor nutzen  :Wink: 

Ich find diese Diskussionen über den livecd Inhalt oft recht sinnfrei, prinzipiell tuts auch jede andere Livecd, und man braucht sie doch eh nur einmal im Leben..

Und dass die Standards vorschreiben vi gehört zu einem Linuxsystem kann ich auch nich ganz nachvollziehen, bzw. warum sollte er drauf sein, wenn viele ihn auch nicht benutzen?

Nano ist klein hat wenig Abhängigkeiten und ist von jedem bedienbar, wäre emacs drauf würden die vi(m)-User nich klar kommen und vice versa, von den Leuten die weder vi(m) noch emacs können mal abgesehen, also ist und bleibt nano der Ideal-Editor für die Live-CD.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## gordon001

@ pablo_supertux

okay, okay, hab ich mir schon gedacht. 

trotzdem würde mich interessieren, wofür ACME steht, sofern das kürzel ist.

PS: der roadrunner is viel cooler *MeopMeop*

----------

## Fauli

Das ist die Firma, die das Dynamit liefert!  :Very Happy: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme

----------

## gordon001

@fauli

thx, genau das wollte ich wissen  *lol*

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Das ist die Firma, die das Dynamit liefert! 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme

 

Nicht nur Dynamit sondern alle komische Bauteile für die genialle Erfindungen von Willy E. Coyote.

----------

## primat

Auf den live-cds ist doch vim drauf (dachteich). Nur in den Stage Archieven nicht. Oder teusche ich mich?

Gruss

Primat

----------

## pablo_supertux

Die live CDS haben vim, die stage nicht, das ist wahr.

----------

## andix

Ich glaube, dass einfach schon die Größe vom vim ein Ausschlusskriterium für das Basissystem ist. Vim ist einfach verdammt groß für einen Texteditor! 

```
$ ls -la /usr/bin/vim

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root      2064384 Sep  8  2004 /usr/bin/vim

$ du -sh /usr/share/vim/

14M     /usr/share/vim
```

Im Vergleich dazu nano:

```
$ ls -la /bin/nano   

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       109608 Apr 13  2004 /bin/nano
```

Ich habe hier nicht alle Dateien der Pakete berücksichtigt, aber ich glaube die Wesentlichsten.

Ein Prizip von Gentoo ist doch, dass der Benutzer wählen kann, welche Pakete er will. Es gibt ein kleines Basissystem und alles andre muss sich der Benutzer dann später draufspielen. Ich meine, es würde dem Gentoo-Prinzip wiedersprechen, wenn ein verhältnismäßig großes Paket wie vim, das sicher genug Leute nicht benötigen, im Basissystem drinnen wäre.

Also ich hoffe, dass vim nicht ins Basissystem kommt, und werde ihn bei jeder Instalation gleich zu beginn emergen  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

Es geht hier nicht um vim, sondern um vi!

```
deever@sokoll:~ $ ls -l /bin/vi

-r-xr-xr-x   5 root     bin        226656 Oct 12  2003 /bin/vi
```

----------

## aZZe

@Deever 

Joo...nano sucks....echt schlimm das Teil. Bin auch dafür, dass das sofOArt geändert wird. Jetzt und gleich!  :Twisted Evil:   Vote vim for standard.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> @Deever 
> 
> Joo...nano sucks....echt schlimm das Teil. Bin auch dafür, dass das sofOArt geändert wird. Jetzt und gleich!   Vote vim for standard.

 

Ich bin ein großer vim Fan, aber ich bin dagegen. Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass jeder vim benutzt, von anfang an, wenn man noch nie so etwas in der Art benutzt hat, wenn man das erste Mal 10 Minuten braucht, um überhaupt Text einzutippen und man weiß hinterher nicht einmal wieso.

Nano ist vielleicht nicht so mächtig wie vim, aber es ist sehr hilfreich, gerade da, wenn du was kruzes machen musst und du noch nie mit einem vi Derivat gearbeitet hat.

----------

## aZZe

Das sehe ich nicht so! Die meisten Newbees gehen eh hin und verwenden (hoffentlich) unser schönes Handbuch auf gentoo.de oder auf org ist auch egal. Wenn man dort nur "eben" kurz erklärt dass man "i" drückt um Text einzuhämmern mit ESC wieder rausgeht und  :Mad:  den Kram abspeichert, dann bekommt das glaub ich jeder hin. Ausserdem haben wir glaub ich auch ein nettes vi Kurzhandbuch auf gentoo.de und gentoo.org. Man brauch dahin nur zu verweisen.

----------

## moe

vi: Nein, weil definitiv zu einsteigerunfreundlich. i ESC und :wq ist sicher noch machbar, aber dass man sich nicht mal im Editiermodus mit den Cursortasten bewegen kann, und Text mit x löschen muss ist nich nur unkomfortabel sondern ein Relikt aus Urzeiten, dass heutzutage auch keiner mehr lernen muss.

vim: Nein, weil zu gross und zuviele Abhängigkeiten.

Und wie schon weiter oben gesagt, es kann sich doch jeder selbst aussuchen welchen Editor er nimmt, nano kann Dateien editieren, kann von jedem bedient werden und ist klein. Warum also Gedanken darüber machen einen anderen zu nehmen?!

Wer unbedingt schon während der Installation <your favourite editor here> benutzen will, kann doch Knoppix oder wasweissich verwenden. Wenn vi auf den live-CDs ist, kommen als nächstes die EMACS-Anhänger, und dann vielleicht noch die "ultraedit unter wine"-Anhänger..

Ich bin auch vim-Fan aber man muss es nicht übertreiben..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *moe wrote:*   

> vi: Nein, weil definitiv zu einsteigerunfreundlich. i ESC und :wq ist sicher noch machbar, aber dass man sich nicht mal im Editiermodus mit den Cursortasten bewegen kann, und Text mit x löschen muss ist nich nur unkomfortabel sondern ein Relikt aus Urzeiten, dass heutzutage auch keiner mehr lernen muss.
> 
> vim: Nein, weil zu gross und zuviele Abhängigkeiten.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

ja, das sehe ich auch so.

----------

## timbo2k

Hi, also das es jetzt hier in einer Grundsatzdiskussion ausartet hätte ich nicht vermutet. Ich hab mir jetzt den Vim installiert und werd mich mal ein wenig reinarbeiten. Selbst wenn man vielleicht irgendwo mal einen Orginal vi bedienen muss wird man sicherlich auch damit dann zurechtkommen, wenn man Vim bedienen kann.

Sicherlich sollte jeder den Editor nutzen mit dem er am besten zurecht kommt aber oft kann man es sich auch nicht aussuchen. Unser Prof. hat uns nen nettes Beispiel erzählt, wo er nen Rechner fernadministrieren musste und dieser nur über vi verfügte. Zusätzlich war der Rechner nur mit einer Modemleitung angebunden und vi trotzdem schnell nutzbar im Vergleich zu größeren Editoren. Es kann es also vielleicht auch mal von Vorteil sein, vi bedienen zu können. Notfalls gibts ja immernoch die man pages wo man sich dann schnell mal reinlesen kann.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## flubber

Prinzipiell ist es egal, wer welchen Editor benutzt, allerdings ist vi/vim unabdingbar,

wenn man auch mit diversen Unix-Derivaten konfrontiert wird, da geht es nicht ohne vi.

Flubber

----------

## zervus

Um mal eben zur ursprünglichen Frage zurückzukehren. Hier ein Developer-Kommentar, wieso der originale vi aus Portage genommen wurde:

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

> I got rid of it because it has to use termcap-compat rather than ncurses. termcap-compat is broken and about to be removed from the tree. If you want vi back, feel free to make it work with terminfo/ncurses.

 

Es gibt übrigens nicht nur vim als Ersatz, sondern z.B. auch nvi.

----------

## moe

Hab gerade bei einer Slackware-Installation festgestellt, dass dort der "Standard"-Editor elvis ist. Der is zwar ebenfalls nicht so klein wie nano, also vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt für die Live-CD oder ein Stage geeignet, aber das eigentliche Thema war ja vi und elvis verhält sich fast wie vi, allerdings auch mit ein paar Verbesserungen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## oscarwild

Moinmoin,

vor vi und Konsorten hat es mir seit dem Studium ehrlich gesagt immer gegraust.

Dieser Thread hat mich aber prompt dazu bewegt, mir mal vim und vimtutor anzukucken. Ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert, und werde in Zukunft wohl öfter damit arbeiten!

Für Anfänger - gerade für die, die es gewohnt sind, sich alles von einer krachbunten Oberfläche aus zusammenzuklicken - wäre vi/vim als Standardeditor aber mit Sicherheit der Ausstieg vom Einstieg.

----------

